# does anyone know where i can get mu close ups for antm?



## GLAMORandGORE (Oct 18, 2008)

i searched 'americas next top model' on the forum, and couldn't find what i was looking for :c

along with searching for 'americas next top model close ups/makeup' on yahoo...same result :c

anyone have any website?
im specifically looking for this season's hot air balloon shoot...they makeup was beeeeeeeeeeeeeeauuuuuuuutiful!
and the rock climbing one from a couple seasons back.

tyia


----------



## Rennah (Oct 20, 2008)

America's Next Top Model is a good source.


----------



## Cdjax (Oct 26, 2008)

America's Next Top Model

This website has closeups for most of the cycles.


----------

